# Stansted airport.



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi everybody, can anyone tell me if it is possible to park up and overnight at Stansted airport; or a very nearby overnight stopping place/campsite etc. (aircraft noise not a problem)
Many thanks in advance.
eddied


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The services on the A120 Braintree side of Stansted does allow overnight as there are several "regular" vans there. Bit noisy but ok.

Apart from that its campsites.

If you want to park your m/h when you go on holiday you can now do this at the Pink Elephant as long as you do not sleep int he van.

Extract from motorhomeparking web site:
Dunmow
We have recently used a rest area on the A120 at Dunmow (parking available both east and westbound carriage ways, toilets available but no chemical toilet disposal, also 24 hour cafe). Site is a rest /picnic area and are in regular use by truckers for overnight stops. I would however suggest that motor caravaners should adopt a responsible code of conduct when using such sites: arrive late evening for instance after 8pm; leave early i.e. before 9am; don't use coach or HGV bays; don't use generators; park away from other cars to avoid disturbing or being disturbed by other users; minimize the use of gas.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Depends how close you want to be to the airport.

This CS is 9 miles away and is an OK one night stop.

Kings Farm


----------



## bobbylynne (Nov 11, 2010)

hi seen the area on the a120 yesterday looks good. was on a round trip of 560 miles from newcastle to colchester to pick up motorbike for my son, in my ford galaxy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stansted*

 Thanks for your help chaps.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a pub with camping called the three horse shoes in mole hill green about a 2 min drive, good beer and food

Wosser


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.threehorseshoesmolehillgreen.co.uk

Very good site, nice field, no electric but good price and good pub with proper beer and good food. Would certainly stay there again - walking distance (15-20mins) from airport.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The Rest Areas on either side of the A120 east of Stansted now have lovely, shiny, bright yellow 3.0m height barriers to segregate cars from trucks so now, if you're over 3.0m, you'll probably have to park between a trucK from PL and one from RO or TK or SK or some such place.


----------

